# Sizing down on the Alden Barrie last



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

Alden recommends sizing down one half size for the best fit on cordovan shoes on the Barrie last. I wear 8E in the Van and the Aberdeen lasts (the Van is more comfortable for my relatively wide foot). I am planning to order a #8 cordovan Chukka boot from Shoemart. Should I order 7.5E or 8D? Since both are available I suppose I could buy both and send one back. Advice?


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I take my same size in the Van and Barrie lasts. That's the starting point that Alden in SF uses when fitting customers. I do *not* take the same size in the Van and Aberdeen lasts. Shoe mart doesn't charge for shipping to you (not sure about returns) so it seems like a no brainer to order multiple sizes. I'd order an 8E and 8D. If the 8E is too wide but correct length you can keep the 8D. If the 8D is the correct width but too long you can return both for a 7E. If neither fits you can report back and get additional advice.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

My advice is to be very careful trying on the chukkas. I don't know how strict Shoemart is about returns but I have read warnings about creased cordovan not being returnable. My shell chukkas creased big time the first step I took in them.

I'm also curious about Barrie to Van fit comparison because I have the shoe contest LHS on order from Leather Soul. Leather Soul gave me the same advice as joe reported Alden SF giving.

FWIW, I tried on a pair of 11E in the Aberdeen last and they were way too narrow. The 11E Barrie fits me very well.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

FWIW I take a 6.5E in Van and 6.5D in Barrie. I have very high arches.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

The Barrie last tends to be a sminch on the wide side too. So perhaps you should consider a 7.5 D too


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

Spoke with Mark at ShoeMart about the issue. He was extremely knowledgeable and helpful - recommended the 8D for me. Remember on most of the Alden lasts I am 8E. He sent me both the 7.5E and 8D cordovan chukka to try for size. I will be keeping the 8D and sending back the 7.5E. So, for me sizing down in the width was the answer.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I own 8 pair of Aldens. All 9 C except two in Barrie last which are 8.5D. 
Tom


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I have shoes in so many different sizes it's hard for me to say what my "normal" size is. I guess it'd be 11.5D, as that's what the majority of my shoes are.

My only pair on the Barrie last, though, Alden 994s, are actually 12B. And they fit me just fine.


----------

